# Caltech Fall 2010



## Tyson (Oct 23, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CaltechFall2010

Caltech Fall 2010 has been announced. If anyone is interested in a Maru 4x4 cube, they can be available at this competition. However, I will have to ship them from Northern California, so I would need advance notice.


----------



## ChrisBird (Oct 23, 2010)

I will most likely be going to this, already pre-reg'd just need to get travel plans nailed down.

How much would the Maru 4x4s be?


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 25, 2010)

*Maru 4x4's and handing out stuff*

I'm going to be there too. I would like to buy some Maru 4x4's (and other Maru cubes), so please tell me how much it will cost.


----------



## Tyson (Oct 26, 2010)

Maru 4x4's will be $20. Face-turning octahedron will be $20, and 3x3's, DIY's, 2x2's and Barrel Cubes would be $10

I can ship to you... I don't know that the cubes will be available in person at the competition. So you would have to pre-order.


----------



## ninjabob7 (Oct 27, 2010)

No BLD? I guess I should start practicing 2x2 and Square-1 instead. If 4x4 is held, will there be a cutoff? I'm averaging just under 2 minutes right now.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 27, 2010)

You gonna be there Tyson?


----------



## Tyson (Oct 27, 2010)

Not planning it at this point. It's a good 6 hour drive... a lot of time. Unless other people from Northern California are going... I dunno. I guess if flights were cheap I could consider it. But it's a lot of time.


----------



## gavnasty (Oct 27, 2010)

Hmmmm... maybe I'll go.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 27, 2010)

This is my first competition in a year that I can do 4x4.
First caltech: Had no 4x4, was stupid and too nice to ask to borrow one
DSC and Nisei: Didn't have the event
Rancho Palos: 1:30 cut off :3



Tyson said:


> Not planning it at this point. It's a good 6 hour drive... a lot of time. Unless other people from Northern California are going... I dunno. I guess if flights were cheap I could consider it. But it's a lot of time.


But Chris from NoCal is flying over hia


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Oct 27, 2010)

Cool. This will be a historical Caltech competition.


----------



## Weston (Oct 27, 2010)

I cant go 
Piano competition that day.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 27, 2010)

Weston said:


> I cant go
> Piano competition that day.


 
Piano Competition and Rubik's Cube Competition
Yeah, I see why.


----------



## ChrisBird (Oct 27, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Not planning it at this point. It's a good 6 hour drive... a lot of time. Unless other people from Northern California are going... I dunno. I guess if flights were cheap I could consider it. But it's a lot of time.


 
I may be driving down there, don't know if you'd want a ride with me or not =p

Plane tickets are about $100 for a round trip, so not all that bad, but still kind of steep.


----------



## Tyson (Oct 27, 2010)

It turns out I can't actually go... I have a meeting on that day. But maybe you could take some of the Maru cubes down for me to sell?


----------



## Weston (Nov 14, 2010)

17.32 OH average
Failed at everything else.


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 14, 2010)

I got 2nd in feet out of 2 people who finished there average. Yeah.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 14, 2010)

Chris didn't come.
I had a shitload of fun helping out.


----------



## Raifyehd (Nov 20, 2010)

Eh I should have gone it would have been my first competition and its also in my home town of pasadena... maybe next one


----------

